# Sickest looking snapshot of a zoa collection



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I was browsing a forum and ran into this pic. folks, with hold the comments about overcrowding... just look at the juxtaposition of all the colours! it's like the freakin 4th of july fireworks!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

omg thats like my goal right there!  when i upgrade my 5.5 will be a dirty zoa garden!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

ah ya i've seen that tank, its amazing. over 50 pages of pictures of high end zoas! Basically zoa heaven


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

hey aln yeah I kinda want that kind of colour palette in my tank, but not as tightly packed. I keep getting the oranges reds greens in all shades. I need the other colours! lol

yo Ben, if you've seen that tank send me a link. that dude's gone from reef central and I couldn't find his tank lol.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/zoa-discussion-club-zoa/98197-zoa-dominated-125g.html

Let the drooling begin


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome! wow. I'm wearing a bib now as I go through that thread.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to admit it looks great but thats just pure actinics or 100 percent royal blue....still nice


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

throwing up rainbows ATM


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Did you see his entire like 20 polyp colony of seductions? My jaw dropped


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Ben J said:


> Did you see his entire like 20 polyp colony of seductions? My jaw dropped


which page is that on. I got dizzy trying to find it lol


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

all throughout page 50


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey anyone read what his tank's parameters are? 
I looked for his dosing regime and this is what I got:

"yes i dose cal, mag, str, iodine once a week."

I read about polyps and softies liking dirty tanks. not sure how dirty his is.


----------

